# Looking for a top notch pub with stop over.



## izwozral (Sep 29, 2019)

Izzy's birthday soon and I want to take her to a gastro pub that serves top notch food and allows stop overs. Any suggestions? All areas considered.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 29, 2019)

The Applecross Inn


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 29, 2019)

The Sour Nook at Sebergham, Cumbria. You'll find it in the POIs.

Great pub, big car park, wonderful food and very friendly owners. Water and hook up available.

Oh and excellent beer!






						Sour Nook Inn
					

Sour Nook Inn Sebergham, Carlisle, CA5 7DY 016974 76242 Now open for Real Ales, Good Food. Free Function Room Hire. Dog Friendly



					www.sournookinn.co.uk
				




Would make an excellent spot for a small gathering ...


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 30, 2019)

caledonia said:


> The Applecross Inn


Could be a bit far to find they stopped  over nights


----------



## alcam (Sep 30, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Izzy's birthday soon and I want to take her to a gastro pub that serves top notch food and allows stop overs. Any suggestions? All areas considered.


Gurnards Head  , Cornwall .
They also have a sister pub in Brecon Beacons .
Both serve wonderful food ( N.U.T.A)


----------



## Ellendale (Nov 19, 2019)

molly 2 said:


> Could be a bit far to find they stopped  over nights


A quick phone call never hurts - 10 minutes of recce saves hours of pain!


----------



## SCRUMPY BOY (Nov 19, 2019)

The Moon Inn , Mordiford, Hereford.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 19, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Izzy's birthday soon and I want to take her to a gastro pub that serves top notch food and allows stop overs. Any suggestions? All areas considered.


Save fuel, save the planet, save money..
Just walk across the road to the Bhurtpore Arms .  It's such a perfect pub.. 
Give the money you've saved to .. Help the Aged.. Algarve branch.
I'm sure she'll understand.


----------



## spigot (Nov 19, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Izzy's birthday soon and I want to take her to a gastro pub that serves top notch food and allows stop overs. Any suggestions? All areas considered.



If you’ve got a few hundred quid to spend, try Heston’s pub, The Fat Duck at Bray.
The food is out of this world & I’ve heard, on another forum, overnighting is OK.


----------



## witzend (Nov 26, 2019)

Sure thats what she'd choose. Mentioned to mine once and she said she'd rather have fish and chips up Harveys.
(local cafe) When we got there and I asked who's going in to get them I'd pushed my luck to far


----------



## izwozral (Nov 27, 2019)

Oops. could have sworn I had posted where Izzy and I actually ended up eating for her birthday.

Anyway it was.............at home. 

Various things got in the way and then we both forgot about it!


----------



## witzend (Nov 27, 2019)

Can,t beat a bit of home cooking.


----------



## Stanski (Nov 27, 2019)

Did it arrive via deliveroo?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 1, 2019)

I know of a "Gastroenteritis Pub" if that helps ?


----------



## izwozral (Dec 1, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> I know of a "Gastroenteritis Pub" if that helps ?



I know a few of those too. I call them' keep fit' pubs because you will be sprinting to the loo every 10 minutes!


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 4, 2019)

Clothiers Arms Stocksmoor, Station Road West  Yorks. Great beer and food.
Real ale available · Pub garden · Dog friendly 
01484 602752


----------



## izwozral (Dec 4, 2019)

The tapas looks good even if I couldn't pronounce half of it!


----------



## runnach (Dec 4, 2019)

Ral may I suggest blacksmiths arms clayworrth Retford in Notts my pal is head chef there I took the liberty of asking there is spossibility of overnight stop there tbc but plenty of places in the vicinity ..have a google menu on line


----------



## izwozral (Dec 4, 2019)

channa said:


> Ral may I suggest blacksmiths arms clayworrth Retford in Notts my pal is head chef there I took the liberty of asking there is spossibility of overnight stop there tbc but plenty of places in the vicinity ..have a google menu on line



The alley-cart menu looks up my street, game food is my favorite, definintely on my list.
Cheers mate.


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 9, 2019)

sasquatch said:


> Clothiers Arms Stocksmoor, Station Road West  Yorks. Great beer and food.
> Real ale available · Pub garden · Dog friendly
> 01484 602752


Be warned the Tapas is Yorkshire sized portions!


----------

